# Our first experience in the american conformation ring!



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

The dogs and I are back from an exciting trip to Montana. Lyric and Tryst were entered in the copper circuit there and did they ever have a good time. This was my first ever experience at an AKC show (Lyric went to Portland in January but I didn't go) and they are the first dogs I have ever entered here so it was pretty exciting. (I am from Canada)

Lyric came home with 3 more majors leaving her with 4 majors in total and 14 points. She is so, so close to her Ch that she can taste it. She was such a good girl for our handler Julia, and looked very good out there if I do say so myself!! I'm not sure what I am going to do about getting those last point but I will formulate a plan one of these days!









Baby Tryst came along for the ride only because Julia was there. He is a bit of a pain in the butt to show because he is extra happy, and is pretty sure the whole world revolves around him but he was a very good boy as well. He managed to blow me completely out of the water by winning 5 back to back majors and starting AND finishing his championship in 8 days. Holy cow!! He was BOW for every win as well. I can't believe how well he did and I am super, super proud of him.











What was even more exciting was seeing both Lyric and Tryst in the ring for BOW not once but Twice!! I have plenty of pictures to share and some video as well. I will share them all once the dogs and I come back from the lake. Lyric has agility class tonight to so she should be bouncing off the walls with all of her energy!!

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations on a great performance from both your dogs!! I can imagine how proud you were of your babies. 

More pictures are a necessity after win like that!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Both of them looks so cute and happy in the ring!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratulations!

Beautiful dogs! They are just adorable. I LOVE Tryst!

Someday, I hope to have another rottie. They were the first breed I ever knew


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow congrats!! Now could you just sprinkle some of that magic dust over here? :biggrin: They are quite impressive looking and stunning! Rotties are another one of those breeds I just love.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! It was a great first experience for sure!!! Now I have to figure out when I could possibly go back down to finish Lyric's Ch!


----------

